# Infiniti Oem staggered rims



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

I've got 2 sets of Infiniti G35 staggered tired and rims
1st set is RAYS 19x8.5R & 19X8.0F rims and tires
( they are in good shape ) 1100$ OBO
2nd set is 18.x8.0 all around. came out of from 05 coupe G35 700$ OBO
In good shape. They will fit all Maximas and Altimas
Will look good on any Nissans or infiniti 
Hit me up if interested


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

Is anyone know how I can upload pictures here? So ppl could see those wheels
Thx for help


----------

